# my mind was not so silent this morning I actually had thoughts for a hour for the first time in four months weird asf



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

This morning I woke up and was thinking literally thinking about everything and it really surprised me I couldn't believe my mind was thinking it felt amazing then I went back to bed and woke up it wasn't there hmmmm. I honestly feel like I'm in the recovery stage.....no more anxiety,no more migraines, things look semi real like something is mildly off can't tell and I'm like peaceful even with the blank mind I simply don't try to form thoughts I really just don't pay attention and I'm not trying to ignore it I naturally don't notice it and don't care.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Could you actually hear your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah I could it was overwhelming I felt normal with my mind thinking like its suppose to. I was so happy. Mezona I'm recovering. Like I'm at the point where I don't even notice my blank mind I naturally don't pay attention to it and I feel at peace as a result I'm recovering from it like sooner or later my mind won't be blank anymore. Mezona have you found peace with it or do you notice it throughout the day? Maybe you paying attention to it is preventing you from recovering.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

ριикѕρяιикℓєѕ ✿ said:


> Yeah I could it was overwhelming I felt normal with my mind thinking like its suppose to. I was so happy. Mezona I'm recovering. Like I'm at the point where I don't even notice my blank mind I naturally don't pay attention to it and I feel at peace as a result I'm recovering from it like sooner or later my mind won't be blank anymore. Mezona have you found peace with it or do you notice it throughout the day? Maybe you paying attention to it is preventing you from recovering.


That must have been fucking (pardon my French) awesome! Do you think your emotions are coming back too?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope I have no emotions. But yesterday morning I did for one hour while I was able to think. It makes sense if you can't think how would you be able to feel emotion. Seriously for that one hour I felt normal.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How is your memory, pink?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

It's getting better mezona. How about you sweetie


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

It's the same, pink, unfortunately.


----------



## Blankmind23 (Jul 26, 2016)

ριикѕρяιикℓєѕ ✿ said:


> Nope I have no emotions. But yesterday morning I did for one hour while I was able to think. It makes sense if you can't think how would you be able to feel emotion. Seriously for that one hour I felt normal.


 glad to here things are getting a little better for you pink, hopefully the rest of us can follow


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Mezona- I remember reading you said this all started when you went off Paxil, right? Did you try going back on the Paxil for awhile to see if it helped things get better?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Aura,

Well... to be honest I don't know the cause. I was taking Paxil (Seroxat) from july- nov 2014 and was feeling better so I stupidly stopped taking it. Then when I went back on in Feb. after 2-3 days in I had a terrible pani attack, racing thoughts, thought I was going crazy... which caused insomnia... and later on the "blank mind". I've never came "back" to myself since it's been a looong year and a half. Tried more meds (Paxil/Seroxat included) with almost no results *sigh*. I don't know who I am anymore.


----------

